# Tofu



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is tofu an acceptable food for IBS? I eat it sometimes and also use soy and teriyaki sauce. I enjoy most Asian foods. Good or bad for IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends.Some people find the raffinose in soy produces a lot of gas and may be bothersome.Some people tolerate that and find that replacing lactose-containing foods they don't tolerate with soy is helpful for them.


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I find that the pre-flavored packages are the best. I really like the "desert tofu" in the mango flavor. I find that replacing fatty foods like ground beef in lazana, tacos,ect with tofu allows me to enjoy the foods I usually can't eat. Be careful b/c you really have to pour on the flavor. Also, it makes for a great chilli when cut up into small pieces, just don't make it spicy!


----------



## 21772 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tofu is the one thing that I can eat!And there is so many ways to enjoy it!I can eat turkey as well...I stay away from the fatty foods cause it does cause triggers...but there is a wonderful prduct called turkey beacon that taste great...well...I take that back...but it does have more flavor that tofu..lol


----------



## 21772 (Aug 1, 2006)

what is this tofu desert? who makes it?


> quote:Originally posted by supportourtroops:I find that the pre-flavored packages are the best. I really like the "desert tofu" in the mango flavor. I find that replacing fatty foods like ground beef in lazana, tacos,ect with tofu allows me to enjoy the foods I usually can't eat. Be careful b/c you really have to pour on the flavor. Also, it makes for a great chilli when cut up into small pieces, just don't make it spicy!


----------



## 18247 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, everybody. I'm new. I found you all awhile ago, but being a touch computer illiterate, it has taken me awhile to figure out how to join and post. So please forgive my ettiquette. I tried to start a new discussion but have only figured out how to reply.My IBS: apparently I have had IBS since childhood-I have always been constipated. Now I am distended and cannot get rid of it. The low carb diet did work but one slip and it all comes back. I guess I need to start it again. How long will it take to see results? My big weakness is impatience. I usually give up after a week of trying something new because I get frustrated that it is not working. I am currently trying slippery elm, ginger, and turmeric. It has only been 2 days but there has been no change so I want to give up. Thanks for your expertise and patience with my computer skills.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check the New tab at the top of the posts.Under "New" is "Discussion" and that will start a new thread.I know of nothing about any diet that would fix you long term so I can't see where any given diet would be something you could do for 6 months and then be cured of IBS. Usually if a diet works you have to willing to stick with it fairly permanently, unless the IBS goes away on its own. usually if a diet helps it will help in the first couple of weeks.K.


----------

